
List of Linux kernel names - KonradKlause
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_kernel_names
======
moonfern
I vote for the "Divemaster Edition"

------
pwpwp
Let's not forget the Stoned Beaver (2.6.0-test10).

------
Aqwis
Are they inspired by Ubuntu's names or what?

~~~
mrsebastian
Pretty sure Linux 2.6 pre-dates Ubuntu (2003 vs. 2004)... so it could well be
that Ubuntu is mocking Linux.

Or... who knows :)

------
joshaidan
I like "Sliding Snow Leopard." :)

------
glhaynes
I didn't vote for 'em!

------
VladRussian
at least this Yokohama is stable.

------
joejohnson
Wow. The sense of humour is in this community is very immature.

~~~
yesbabyyes
Look at the bright side - at least they have one!

~~~
joejohnson
That's true. I just think someone of them are terribly juvenile: Funky Weasel
is Jiggy wit it Sheep on Meth

